# LF> Chili Rasboras



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find some chili rasbora in the greater Vancouver Area?

Looking for these little guys:
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/images/Boraras brigittae 3.jpg

Thanks all!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

you can't have mine....

Call April.... She had some in not long ago...

Noah's Pet Ark gets them in from time to time...

My fishy friend has them too...


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Darn it... I was hoping I could have yours.... 
Noah's Pet Ark on west broadway? do you know roughly how much? Thanks.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

going price is ussually around 2.50 I think my fishy friends has a speaical on them right now.

# Chili Rasbora - $2.00 (11 for $20)


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

But fishy friends they are too far away....


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

so call april!

on may 13th 

april listed

BRIGITTE RASBORAS $2.00


aka chili rasbora


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have to becareful with BRIGITTE RASBORAS because some are pinkish and never go red... however Chilis are red.... Google them and you'll notice what I mean..


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

same fish! chili is just the common name for brigitte rasboras

females aren't as bright red as the males...


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Also when you get them home they'll be as clear as the plastic bag you brought them home in. They'll need time to get their color back ussually within a week...

it's the 

Phoenix Rasbora
Boraras merah

that you want to watch out for they don't get as bright red...

i really want 

Zebra Rasbora
Danio erythromicron

also 

Sparrow Rasbora
Boraras uropthalmoides

they're cool too


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Charles also has these guys. $30 for 15


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still looking.........
Some places are sold out, and others seem to have different species. Looking for Chilis


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Thomas.

My Fishy Friends (Couch) may still have some. Chilis are/were on his list. If he can confirm they are the same batch as mine, then they are the same ones that are in my 15 gallon tank.

Good luck on the hunt.

Stuart


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stuart, Thanks for the heads up.

Still looking ATM.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

We have them. Burnaby for sure, you would have to check stock with Richmond.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^Thanks!!!
I'm going Nowwwww!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just made a trip down to IPU in burnaby..... Looked around and also asked some staff.... They don't have any chili rasboras..
Only thing they have is pork chop rasboras.

Really disappointing.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

TN23,
They are listed as Mosquito Rasboras. Truthfully I have never heard the name Chilli Rasboras. Simple mistake. They could have phoned me to confirm if you had asked them. Sorry you are disappointed but they are there. Top tank bare bottom by the packing station. Tried to help you, sorry it backfired.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^hmm I asked a guy and the only Rasboras they had there are the pork chops he said. 

I guess its time for me to go back again...

Thanks for clarifying I'll ask that guy again. Shorter Asian gentlemen.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you get them? Are they cool?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> ^hmm I asked a guy and the only Rasboras they had there are the pork chops he said.
> 
> I guess its time for me to go back again...
> 
> Thanks for clarifying I'll ask that guy again. Shorter Asian gentlemen.


That was Chris you were speaking to. They are in the same tank as the Zebra snails right by the packing station and they are labeled as Mosquito Rasbora. They are on a blue background so they do not show up very well and are tiny as you know.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Grant,

Thank you and I agree they are very tiny. However they are the same ones Canadian aquatic has and I believe Patrick is selling them for 2.50 if I'm correct. 

There are two types I believe the the scientific name of these guys are called Boraras brigittae? 
Stuart is the guy to ask... some of them are really red and others are more clear with little or no markings on their bodies. It seems like the red bodied ones are harder to come by.

I know myfishyfriends and April have had the ones that are really red.

Scholz: I didn't buy any, I believe they are 4.99.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Phoenix Rasbora
Boraras merah

I've actually got these guys.... they get pretty freakin' red too!










Chili Rasbora
Boraras brigittae










that clear it up...?

main difference is the black line doesn't break on the boraras brigittat and there is a line above the black exlamation mark on the merah


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Grant,
> 
> Thank you and I agree they are very tiny. However they are the same ones Canadian aquatic has and I believe Patrick is selling them for 2.50 if I'm correct.
> 
> ...


The ones we have are straight from the farm and I could not sell them for $2.50, their cost was high. Because they are in a blue background, it is hard for me to tell for sure but they were shipped as brigittae. There is actually a fish profile beside the tank they are in because they are tiny and can go missed.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a common confussed fish.... I think alot of farms and distributors have got these all mixed up too...


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Scholz: Thanks for clarifying 

Where did you get yours from?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Brian (Scholz) got them through me from My Fishy Friends. The were only 2 Boraras merah in his batch of brigittae.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

think mykiss(patrick) of canadian aquatics has some...um..mosquito rasboras...
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Boraras&species=brigittae&id=772


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, Pat has got some. However they are the Boraras merah and really light in color. I'm looking for something darker.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> think mykiss(patrick) of canadian aquatics has some...um..mosquito rasboras...
> http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Boraras&species=brigittae&id=772


Those pictures in the link are misleading.

Pic 1 and 3 are Boraras brigittae. The middle pic is definitely Boraras merah. I am beginnig to believe that they may interbreed or could be a subspecies or variant. In their natural habitat, these fish coexist in overlapping habitats and are bicatch of one another. If the percentage is high for one or another, they are shipped as one or the other species.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine from april and the ones you are wanting. I believe she will try to bring in some more at some point.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

haha..i do not know..just looked up mosquito rasbora since mykiss had some..and say the words "chili rasbora" come up haha...then saw this post...


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

IPU in richomond has the merah.... but to the trained eye there is a few for the right kind in the mix.... I fear that the breeders and farms have been interbreeding these speices...


----------

